# Herbal Remedies for Depression



## Teabeary (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has tried any herbs (St. Johns Wort, etc)for the depression, if so, which ones, and how much did they help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I tried Sam E for months and months saw no change...However now I am prescription drugs and see no change either so go figure


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

L-Theanine + GABA are supposed to be good. There's also a product that I saw advertised in one of those free health magazines that has L-Theanine & some other things, but I can't find it now. Maybe I threw it away.


----------

